# Am I overtraining?



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum just posted my greetings message.

I've been training around a year now and have made some good gains.

I've recently upped my volume from a bro body part split to a push pull...my question is am I doing to much for a natty just coming into his second year? I've been doing the below split for about a month now and I'm not noticing any signs of overtraining yet and I've even made strength gains that had previously been plateau points for me. I won't push to complete failure every set except for the last working set of each exercise.

monday - chest, triceps, shoulders

tuesday - back, biceps

wednesday - legs

thursday - chest, triceps, shoulders

friday - back, biceps

saturday - legs

sunday - rest

Probably going to take deloads whenever I feel necessary but at the moment I don't seem to be fatigued at all!

Any advice or comments appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

How many sets per body part do you do per session ,do you go to failure ???


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's really something only you can say, if you are gaining then not. It seems a heavy schedule to me but I'm not you so doesn't really matter what I think anyway.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about overtraining muscles, just keep your calories and macros up.

Overtraining your CNS is a problem though, as you'll get run down and I'll.


----------



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

Xbigdave79 said:


> How many sets per body part do you do per session ,do you go to failure ???


At least 3 exercises per body part! But for the bigger muscle groups usually 4-5 descending on how I feel...I don't go to complete failure on every set but last working set of each exercise is usually failure and if not the weight is upped next workout...rep range is 8-12 if I go up in weight I will aim for as many reps as possible up to 12 but minimum of 8 otherwise I will drop the weight back down.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Most routines are ok short term but long term you may need more of a break if you are training very hard. lot of deciding factors ie food sleep and age will can have the last laugh so to speak!

Every one is different there is no 'best way' only the best for you which will be decided over time.


----------



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> I wouldn't worry about overtraining muscles, just keep your calories and macros up.
> 
> Overtraining your CNS is a problem though, as you'll get run down and I'll.


Ok what do you reckon of deloads structured in to give CNS a break? Yeh my maintenance calories have definitely gone up since starting this split!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If nobody had ever come up with the expression "over training" would anyone ever think that they were and that it was being detrimental to their progress?

I don't think so.


----------



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

mygym said:


> Most routines are ok short term but long term you may need more of a break if you are training very hard. lot of deciding factors ie food sleep and age will can have the last laugh so to speak!
> 
> Every one is different there is no 'best way' only the best for you which will be decided over time.


Ok thanks for the advice I'll keep an eye on it and see...I've had previously problems with my elbows so I definitely wouldn't want that coming back so will keep a firm eye cheers


----------



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> If nobody had ever come up with the expression "over training" would anyone ever think that they were and that it was being detrimental to their progress?
> 
> I don't think so.


Yeh I use to think the more I worked something the more I would grow and train the same muscles constantly...until I started reading up...but I've not actually read any studies of over training it's just that it's so commonly discussed that I take it as fact


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

It's fine as your as your not crashing, I have been doing a 6 day routine now for a year with 1 body part being trai ed twice a week and I have had no problems

Everyone is different, just pay careful attention to what your body is telling you and you'll be fine


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Martinp said:


> Yeh I use to think the more I worked something the more I would grow and train the same muscles constantly...until I started reading up...but I've not actually read any studies of over training it's just that it's so commonly discussed that I take it as fact


As long as you're resting enough you'll have no issues.


----------



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies...it has put my mind a rest a little...can't wait till Monday love push days!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Martinp said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the forum just posted my greetings message.
> 
> I've been training around a year now and have made some good gains.
> 
> ...


height, weight - whats your 1RM and what weight are you doing each exercise as a % - might be your not training enough!


----------



## Martinp (Feb 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> height, weight - whats your 1RM and what weight are you doing each exercise as a % might be your not training enough!


5'10 172 pounds around 10 percent body fat doing around 65 percent of my 1 rep max for all exercises but I haven't tested my 1rep max for all lifts in a while I just go by when I can finish all sets with 12 reps good form I move to the next weight even if only hitting 8 reps but then build up to 12 and increase again.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Martinp said:


> At least 3 exercises per body part! But for the bigger muscle groups usually 4-5 descending on how I feel...I don't go to complete failure on every set but last working set of each exercise is usually failure and if not the weight is upped next workout...rep range is 8-12 if I go up in weight I will aim for as many reps as possible up to 12 but minimum of 8 otherwise I will drop the weight back down.


It does sound like a lot of volume for a natty,but I is working and you are seeing results I would stick to it

But if I was you I would try a push pull leg workout 3 days a week and really try getting stronger in your main lifts

Make sure you are getting enough calories ,protien and rest these are the biggest mistakes I have made over the years


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nah.. I've been the past 22 days in a row, each muscle gets adequate rest and I feel great..


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Martinp said:


> I've even made strength gains that had previously been plateau points for me.


theres your answer


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been reading more and more articles saying that people training naturally should work each bodypart twice a week to help growth and assisted trainers only once per week because natural can't get the same level of intensity from a workout as an assisted person.

As long as you are feeling well and the bodypart you are training isn't still fatiged or sore from the previous workout then carry on. As others have said just make sure you are getting nutrition right and sleeping enough and you should be fine.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Very similar to mine.

I find it works fine as long as you don't go to failure on everything, maybe 1-2 sets each day to failure.

Got to remember it's not all about overloading the muscle on 1 day but progressive overload over time.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

wen i train a bodypart .. i cant even think to train it again for about 5 days, im still sore till then lol


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Pp


----------

